# 008801 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction



## gran tourismo injection (May 15, 2006)

Hi,
Just used my Vag-Com for the first time, so I'm definitely a noob that needs any help that I can get. 
Anyhow please has anybody ever seen this fault and knows what to do next?
*008801 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction 
P2261 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 22193 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:51:14
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2891 /min
Load: 9.4 %
Speed: 99.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 21.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V
Readiness: 0000 0000*

I do know what it's saying, but is there anything I can do to try, check and salvage myself.
Or is it definitely head back to the stealership and lodge a new PCV claim under warranty?








Many thanks!


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 008801 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction (gran tourismo injection)*

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...08801
-Uwe-


----------

